# AluminiX - Aluminum Mini-ITX Case Build



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright, since I finally sawed the aluminum sheets to roughly the right size, something I've been stalling for way too long, I guess it's about time I started a project log. This way I might actually work on it a bit more

All pics can also be found here

*A little explanation:*
First off, I like to fiddle around with stuff. I'm not a skilled craftsman, but I'm prepared to learn anything by doing it.
Second, I also have a weak spot called "buying second hand stuff", which made this system possible. The worst thing I had to do in my opinion is get brand new aluminum sheet 

This case will be dubbed AluminiX, simply because I couldn't come up with anything cooler that would express what it is (an Aluminum mini case).
Its purpose is to be a fiddle-server, a music box and maybe something else I come up with.

It's a work in progress and it will be updated right here on TPU.

*The Goal*

To make this heap of stuff:






Into something like this:





*Lots of tiny fiddlings*

The first thing I did is encase two Zalman 120mm fans:





This used to be a fullsize ATX mobo tray:





As you can see on the first pic, the USB ports aren't on that spot anymore. The holes were too hideous and the cables would be a huge mess. Instead, I did this to the USB ports:




They're nekkid now! Don't worry, I'll fix that later on.

The PSU was de-grilled and the fan in it was mounted on rubbers (see first pic).
I modded the 20-pins plug into a 24-pins version using four cables and a plug off of a converter cable. The result is rather bulky and needs to be wrapped or hidden 

*To Do list:*
- Refine the alum sheets (grinding, sanding)
- Fix the mobo tray on the base plate
- Make a bracket to mount the PSU where the USB ports once were
- Make a HDD bracket out of the same alum sheets (or modify the one I have to my aesthetic needs)
- Lots of angles to saw for the outside frame
- Make holes in everything to fit all the other stuff (also known as Peanut Butter Dremel Time)
- Fix the nekkid USB ports
- If I get it working on VGA I'll add a small full-graphic LCD screen to the mix, as a primary display 

*Stuff I feel the need to make into something useful or cool (or, the Ghetto Mod Section):*
- Asus Glaciator heatsink (stock from my 3870) without spacers, those I now use on my CF-IDE adapter card.
- Tubing from rounded IDE cables
- Leftover alum angles with wrongly placed drill holes
- 92mm and 80mm fangrills, model "Plain old frickin Circles"

Last thing for this first post: a *big* thanks to *MKmods *and *CyberDruid *for a lesson in alum bending (see first pic for my experimental piece) and confirming the 24-pin mod would work


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 15, 2008)

im in awe ...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, and it's not even near completion yet 

This project will probably take a nice while as I "started off" gathering stuff this summer. Good side about it is that it has probably matured into a well-working design now.

As always, I'm all ears for suggestions.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

You should embed a 7" LCD, like those found in cars, into the case.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You should embed a 7" LCD, like those found in cars, into the case.



Actually, I'm tracking down two options atm. I've bought a second-hand small LCD and I'm on the lookout for a pre-modded PSONE screen, they're pretty nice.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like you got _Tinkeritus in Extremus_


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm specified as a _homo fiddlerus_ in the biology books


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

This looks pretty sweet; subscribed.

No suggestions at the moment, I'm tired


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

Currently on their way:
Philips LP064V1 LCD screen
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/LP064V1.pdf
PSONE LCD screen, working on 12 Volts, on S-Video and possibly through D-SUB
Pix are from the guy I bought it from as I don't have it yet.









One of these babies *will* be built into the case, obviously. I might keep the other too.

Also, a fresh set of Corsair Dominators for my normal PC is coming in this week 

Oh, I'm going to have so much fun! Can't wait till it all gets here


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!  You should sell which ever one you don't use here.  If the price is right, I could be interested for sure.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 19, 2008)

LCD mods. w00t


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 19, 2008)

*Subscribed
Nice find with the PSOne screens! If all goes well, it looks like it would be a really nice build


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 19, 2008)

Neh. The LG/Philips screen got in today, but I don't think I can possibly wire it up. Especially since I only have a D-SUB VGA port and the LCD only has digital RGB channels.

Who knows though, maybe I can put this beauty (cause it is!) on the PSONE screens controller


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

Hazzah! The PsOne screen is in!
If I'm not mistaken this baby will immediately fire up as it's soldered for VGA and has the 12v Car Adapter, which I will modify for Molex 

Now, if only the workday would end...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, due to my VIA board being unable to process custom resolutions and interlacing, I've ordered a composite cable for the video signal. Let's see how that will work out...

On a side note, I fixed the stability problem on the Jetway board by flashing the BIOS

Though flashing a BIOS on a board that randomly reboots (yes, even when in BIOS) is not for the faint of heart, I can at least keep it running now and remotely control it and since I don't have a spare monitor and the PSone screen isn't working yet, that's at least one big step forward.
Actual case work will probably resume next week. It's cold outside and I have to work in the shed

I've done several tests today:
1. The CF card has a throughput of around 25Mb/s on the CF->IDE adapter. Not too shabby for a $2 adapter from DX  I might try the 6Gb microdrive I have here as well, but I doubt it will do above 8Mb/s anyway. Access times of 0,6ms *ROCK* though. I *so* want a proper SSD for my main rig now...
2. PSU is giving me some coil whine. I'm going to apply some hot glue or nail polish to fix that.
3. PSU fan is fricking loud, even with the grill cut out. Going to put a resistor on the lead to fix that since it's not running hot at all.
4. CPU temps got to a wild 25 degrees using Orthos, measured by SpeedFan. I'd give it about 10 degrees more, but that's pretty cool under full load with just the push/pull fans on the sides. Guess the VIA C7 isn't comparable to a Core2Duo at all when it comes to (load) temps.
5. My nLited windows install is crap. Still wondering if I will bother with making a new CD or switch to Xubuntu straight away. Either way, I will need a better remote control alternative by the time I switch to Linux, cause LogMeIn only supports PC and Mac.
6. I probably won't bother trying to wire up the Philips LCD. It's a beauty, but I don't have the required connector cable, control board or documentation on how to actually make it work on VGA (VESA would probably do, but I don't have a VESA connector).
7. I'm going to sleep now instead of trying to come up with more points


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah, dont you hate how decent psu options are very limited for small form factor? I've had 2 die on me so far, one blowing up but at least the safety features worked right, so i still have the board

looks like a cool mod, I'll have my eye on it


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2008)

what a great work i see , really impressive


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 24, 2008)

That is looking great man.  I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> yeah, dont you hate how decent psu options are very limited for small form factor? I've had 2 die on me so far, one blowing up but at least the safety features worked right, so i still have the board
> 
> looks like a cool mod, I'll have my eye on it



I could go for a Shuttle replacement if this one dies. Or nick one off my work. Those small Dell machines we have here are full of them...
Anyway, I've tortured this €10 second hand PSU more than enough for me to not be surprised if it dies
Then again, who cares for €10

I'll snap a pic of the running stuff tonight, since I've left you without pics long enough


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

If you weren't on another continent, I'd wanna try and get that Phillips LCD off of you .

What actually causes coil whine?  I've never heard of putting hot glue or nail polish on to fix it


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

It's supposed to be a high mechanical resonance on the coils. Sealing it off with hot glue or nail polish *might* fix it, but it's not guaranteed that it will work.
Nail polish/hot glue will not kill the coils, so it's worth trying.

Coil:


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

That makes sense, thanks .  Good luck with that.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

*Something to look at while I'm not doing anything...*

Just to keep you guys entertained: the system as it's currently sitting on my desk 





PSU internal shot. Notice the 3-pin adapter, which is holding a resistor (those Zalman thingies).
Runs quiet as hell except for some coil whine now

Did glue the coils with modeling glue. I tried heating a dried up piece of glue first and it did absolutely nothing, so I felt safe using it. Heck, if it doesn't work, I'll grab the hot glue gun






Well, it isn't running, since the glue on the PSU is drying, but you get the point

Sidenote: my composite cable was SO near my door today! But I wasn't...

Sidenote 2: I'm so going to make leftover aluminum into RAM heatspreaders


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 27, 2008)

oh man dont get me started on shuttles rofl. Quite a pain to shut them up, If i ever decide to finish it, I'm modding my shuttle


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, my simple modeling glue does the trick! Now, with a resistor on the fan and the coils shut up, I can finally enjoy the sound of the two 120mm Zalman fans 
Some might have noticed that the big fangrills have been taken off. They made a lot of turbulence noise, so they're not getting on the cube. Bad fangrills! Shoo!

I'm going to have to get the composite cable from the post office on Saturday, since I simply have to work tomorrow  I should have had it delivered to my work in the first place...


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2008)

subscribed!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm currently trying to decide whether I should use the PSone LCD on this case, or if I will hook it up to my main rig... To put it blunt, it sucks as a primary display, because the video chip doesn't handle it correctly on VGA/D-SUB and the picture quality on S-Video isn't that good.
The S-Video on my main rig gets a way better picture on the screen.

Though, realistically, I have no space to put it in my main rig at all...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revised planning & ToDo post*

Small change in plans, I'm going to make a standalone housing for the 5" LCD (which I'm already calling a "monitor"), based on a spare speaker stand for my Creative Inspire 6700 set I still had laying around (flawless, still in plastic! )

Yes, I haven't worked bork crap on the case. I did do a lot of software stuff like installing and configuring, and getting that 5" LCD to display something readable
I'll work on the case again when I feel like it, so there It's still cold outside and I'm a pussy

But, a short sum up is in place of what to do on the system:
*ToDo - Hardware*
- Get them aluminum plates grinded and sanded
- Make a tape mockup to feed the drooling mouths here at TPU
- Cut holes in the plates:
>- Front: Power button, Character LCD, HDD LED
>- Left side: 120mm fanhole, USB port holes
>- Right side: 120mm fanhole, slimline CD hole
>- Rear: Cut enough off for the mobo tray to fit, hole for a Molex to feed the monitor
- Bend 'n fit a piece of alum to rest the PSU on
- Bend 'n fit a 2x HDD tray
- Find a spare place to stick the CF adapter (and I really mean to "stick" it on somewhere using Velcro)

*ToDo - Software*
- Further downtrim of the current Xubuntu install (going towards a terminal-based server instead of X)
- Get an FTP server going so I can fill those 2x500Gb HDD's with the music/movies that are currently filling my main rig
- Write the darn stuff I want to get up and running (fully customizable "web"radio interface, incorporating an intelligent request system and more)

*ToDo - after that...*
- Disassemble the current "monitor" setup (read: remove duct tape )
- Make it nice!

Of course, this is just a list for me so I remember what to do


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool, Keep up the good work .  Good to see some one else making cases .


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 8, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cool, Keep up the good work .  Good to see some one else making cases .



Bork! I think I killed the LCD's graphic signal by cutting off the VGA cable (even though it's running on s-video).
Now I really don't know if I'm gonna use it...:shadedshu

And of course, bad things never come alone. Coil whine is back, with a vengeance! I guess this means hardcore PSU mistreatment then


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

Ouch!  That sucks   I hope you get that all fixed up cuz I'm looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2008)

It's probably a matter of stringing the original wires back together, but that's gonna take some effort. I'll try it, but probably only after the rest is done.
Gonna see if I can get a second hand 15 incher or something.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I have a 15" CRT


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I think I have a 15" CRT



I think my desk is crowded enough without a CRT


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

Short "update":

Got a nice second hand 15 inch lcd to use. Still have to find the courage to test the PSone screen 
The PSU is *not* the cause of the coil whine! It's the motherboard. Which is good, because the motherboards coils are easily exposed. To be glued!
It's still cold outside, so no manual labor...
After Xubuntu and Debian I'm now running Ubuntu Server 8.10 out of the box. Wireless goes well, still some quirks to fix.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 19, 2009)

Coil whine *fixed!* Yay for me!
Now for the next experiment with this thing: Windows 7
Gotta see if I can fit it on CD's since I'm too lazy to unscrew my DVD player on my main rig


----------



## Exavier (Jan 19, 2009)

nice work thrackan - I like it a lot so far  coil hum is a bitch, especially when your gfx does it...every time I move the mouse it whines..


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, it's a lot of experimenting and not a lot of building at the moment... I'm thinking about redoing my ubuntu server install with really the minimum of minimals installed.

I'm getting a Master/Slave Double CF->IDE adapter this week, moar experimenting!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooh, nice! I'm gonna keep my eye on this project. Can't wait to see the outcome. Keep up the good work


----------



## Exavier (Jan 19, 2009)

do let me know where you got the double CF from...  Atom build is next.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.cf2ide.nl/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=32

Dutch site though, if you're lucky they will ship to the UK


----------



## Exavier (Jan 19, 2009)

haha I was hoping it was an international brand 
also, lol "winklewagen" crazy..


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 19, 2009)

You could try the good ol DealExtreme... That's where I got my first (single) one.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 21, 2009)

Busy installing Windows 7, thanks to:
http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=57299

I'm using 2 4GB CF cards on one adapter and a microdrive (from my MP3 player) as install media on the other CF adapter 
Seriously thinking about ditching the CD-ROM drive and using the microdrive instead...


----------



## mudkip (Mar 26, 2009)

Exavier said:


> also, lol "winklewagen" crazy..




haha i had to laugh so hard 

it's such a nice experience to laugh

btw Thrackan I'd like to see some new pictures !


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2009)

mudkip said:


> haha i had to laugh so hard
> 
> it's such a nice experience to laugh
> 
> btw Thrackan I'd like to see some new pictures !



Geez necropost. For new pictures, I need to actually do something on this project.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2009)

hey Thrackan keep up the work. here is "Little Bee" a project i'm working on.


----------



## rocket733 (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to see some more progress on this project.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 3, 2009)

I will get back to it in the next couple of months, thanks for being interested


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think I read which mobo it was in the first post. What's the spec on the mobo ?

Well, the coloring looks like Jetways, and the 20pin power socket location seems like Via C7 platform ?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a Jetway alright, forgot the exact model atm...
Small update to add: I recently tested the PSone screen and it still works, miracles happen!
I actually glued that connector back together... Gotta get me a soldering iron sometimes.

I'm thinking of watercooling this, so still brainstorm phase here.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you still using the Big PS... I have one of these laying around (PM me if interested)
http://www.mini-box.com/s.nl/it.A/id.301/.f?sc=8&category=981

I was gonna use it in my Lego mod but it wont work with the Intel Atom board (sticks over the edge)

I picked up one of these and had a pleasant surprise....
http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-150-XT?sc=8&category=981
My Lego comp used to use 50 watts to run with a reg PS (like the one in ur pict) But with the small PS it now runs with 37 watts....
(these small PSs are very effecient)


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually plan on using my "old" SilentPro since I don't entirely trust the small formed PSU I got a while ago to replace the one in the pictures.
The one in the pics is dead. Doesn't fire up anything on 12v anymore.

Either way, I've been brainstorming for a while now and I expect myself to completely redo the design.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright I'm picking this up again, but I need some creative input here.
I want to make little front panel containing the power button, 5mm HDD led and 2, 4 or 6 USB ports.

Thing is, I can't think of any normal way to attach USB ports to a panel, and I'm puzzling on how to do the HDD led as well. Power button is wack easy though.

Anyone with some creative ideas or good examples?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2009)

I am getting back up and running (been away for a few days) later this afternoon I will show some ideas I have on the mounting of LEDs and USBs...


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 30, 2009)

The master himself!  Thanks, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 1, 2009)

Today I filed the bottom sheet to be the exact dimensions I need.
I broke the last of my dremel discs while cutting out a fanhole and the drills battery ran out while drilling some holes to fit my PSU on the base sheet.

Since nothing got finished, no pix today.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 2, 2009)

what material are you making the front panel out of (alum, steel,plastic?)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Still to be decided, I might even take up a piece of wood for contrasts sake


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

I  like the sound of the wood.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

That's what she said


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> That's what she said



Sigh.  

I should know better by now.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok here is an idea (nothing fancy just done quickly)

I have a bunch of extra USP sockets from old mobos I never used






Just remove them from the plates





Than I draw the holes onto the surface covered with tape





To make the ends nice I use a 1/4" drill bit




Than just cut it out with a dremel. 

I also drill a pair of 13/64" holes for the LEDs, than I flip the panel over mount the LEDs in the holes and apply a dab of glue from my hot melt glue gun (should be in everyones tool box)









and here is the front





I would probably paint the screws black and definitely take a small file to clean up the slots and Voila...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot glue for the LEDs was kind of a "duh" moment. Why I didn't think of that is quite beyond me...

Unfortunately for the USB brackets I took the liberty of also removing the plastic part you can put the screws in... Back to the drawing board on that I guess.

The 6 ports I have now are like this:


----------



## MKmods (Jul 16, 2009)

actually you could just make the holes/slots smaller and hot glue the USBs from the back side.
(mount them flush with the front side)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright, now to go on brainstorming on how I want it to look...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

subscribed. It looks like its coming along nice


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome!

And don't worry, at this rate you will have some more years to enjoy this thread


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2009)

The AluminiX project is officially dead. I'm selling the stuff as I see no need or motivation to complete this case.
I'm planning on moving in the near future, so I'm ditching everything I don't need anymore.

Thanks to everyone who followed this, even though it never really lifted off.


----------

